# Road/Gravel 700c Wheelset for up to 40mm tires.



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Basically I'm looking for you all to give me suggestions on a wheelset for a Surly Cross Check type bike. Actually specifically I'd like rim suggestions.

I'm building up a Handsome Devil commuter/road/gravel/rando/light touring/kid trailer tow bike. I'd like to run up to a 40mm tire for gravel rides but also run 25's/28's for road riding. I'm going to most likely build up 36 spoke wheels with Shimano hubs. The rims must come in classic silver... No black rims with fast looking decals... It would look out of place on this build.

Rims I'm looking at include to Open Pro, the Mavic A319/A719 touring rims, Velocity A23... Any comments on these or anything I've overlooked? My concerns regarding the Open Pro is that they may actually be too skinny to run the 40's if I so choose, and it could be difficult to get them seated on the rim especially if I have to repair a flat out on a gravel road somewhere.

Cost and durability are the most important factors. Thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I would go with Velocity Synergy or DT Swiss TK540 rims.


----------



## s.mousseau (Oct 15, 2009)

I used the salsa delgado cross for this exact application. At the time I was 270lbs and the were very solid. classic box section too, not as light as an open pro though (which i run on my training wheels).

Here there are:
http://salsacycles.com/components/delgado_cross/


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

Another vote for Salsa Delgados. You'll hear only good things from those who have actually used them (I haven't).

You'll have a hard time getting a 25mm tire to stay on the wider rims (Mavic 319, Velocity Dyad, etc.). The Delgados are a good compromise.

Or, if you aren't set on using 40mm tires, people race cyclocross all the time on Open Pros and other narrow rims with 32-35mm tires, but 40 is probably pushing it. While many wars have been started over tire width, tour on 35's (often on gravel, sometimes on ballast) and can't imagine wanting anything much wider. If things are really that gnarly then it's time to break out the mountain bike.


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks to you guys... Salsa Delgados laced to 105 hubs on order... Should be here in a week!


----------

